
Apple previews iOS 11.3 - uptown
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2018/01/apple-previews-ios-11-3/
======
mgiannopoulos
> users can now see if the power management feature that dynamically manages
> maximum performance to prevent unexpected shutdowns, first introduced in iOS
> 10.2.1, is on and can choose to turn it off<

So I guess everyone can relax now ? No? :)

~~~
MBCook
I know they’re trying to fix some of the hate they got by giving users a
‘choice’... but I just don’t see why anyone would ever turn the throttling
off.

“Sure my phone only lasts 2 hours now, but it’s fast again!”

Seems like a shoot yourself in the foot option.

Notifying people that it’s going on? Yeah that should have been there from day
1.

~~~
jonknee
They're letting you turn it off exactly so you can shoot yourself in the foot
and realize that Apple was actually doing you a solid.

~~~
zitterbewegung
I really feel that reddit and hn echo chambers are so vastly different from
regular users who probably don’t care .

~~~
melling
Apple is simply trying to avoid the Intel FDIV bug fiasco:

[http://h4labs.org/why-apple-will-allow-users-to-throttle-
the...](http://h4labs.org/why-apple-will-allow-users-to-throttle-the-iphones-
cpu/)

------
jclardy
The vertical plane detection in ARKit is a very welcome addition. One of the
main things I wanted to do with ARKit was to see how things will look hanging
on my walls, before I actually put them there.

~~~
MBCook
I would love that. A little app, take pictures (measured) of a few objects,
and play around with laying them out on your wall.

~~~
AndrewKemendo
We made this exact product for Minted. The Market is not big enough to sustain
it as it's own service.

------
wycy
Still no word on iMessages in the Cloud.

I'm curious how the functionality of turning off the battery saving feature
will work. Either a.) the phone constantly turns off and is unusuable, proving
Apple did the right thing in the first place, or b.) the phone continues to
work as it did when it was new, proving Apple lied.

~~~
taf2
Or c.) an engineer spent weeks after news broke looking into issue again and
found a better solution...

------
newscracker
Slightly related to battery life, all I want from Apple for iOS 11.x is to
bring back an easy way to turn off my WiFi radio, not this mixed up experience
that connects based on location or time. I don't want to go to Settings and
turn it off. I don't want to use Siri to turn it off. These are slow and
convoluted methods for that. I know some people like the iOS 11 behavior. So
I'm not saying that should be completely removed.

I don't mind the Bluetooth radio being on, since I anyway use it all the time.
But having WiFi on (even when disconnected from a network) does drain my
battery faster, and I want the control that existed before.

I decided not to upgrade my other devices to iOS 11 until this changes. It's a
sad state of affairs that I have to decide between security (not getting
updates on iOS 10) and battery life and convenience (both disappeared for me
on iOS 11).

I've provided feedback to Apple on this a few times since iOS 11 was released.
Hope someone takes this more seriously, since I'm not the only user with this
experience.

------
blakesterz
I don't get that Animoji thing at all. I was really surprised when watching
the NFL playoffs how stupid and pointless I found the iPhone ads. To me it
looked like they are so clearly trying to sell their phones to... I dunno...
maybe college kids for whom a phone is a toy? Like those ads didn't sell the
phone on any useful/practical features at all, while the Pixel ads did.

I'm not saying there's anything wrong with those ads, it just amazed me that
NONE of them seemed to be aimed at adults or tried to sell the phone as being
a productive computer.

I suppose Apple is just selling the brand?

~~~
Spivak
I agree, there should be no fun and childlike whimsy over the age of 22. Once
you become a _real_ adult you're only allowed to derive joy from technical
manuals, high interest savings accounts, and point zero four percent
productivity increases.

Pretty much any mid-tier phone these days are plenty productive and there's
not much that differentiates them because businesses tasks really haven't
changed.

------
mixmastamyk
Are they gonna fix the horrible battery life since 11? What about the crashing
lock screen?

Not interested in any features untill those are sorted. In fact, I’d like
less, thank you. The iMessage app has become an abomination of mistakenly hit
clutter.

~~~
thinkythought
Have you tried a clean install(IE: DFU mode restore, set up as new phone)?
That's resolved it on 3 devices for me. Literally zero issues now

~~~
newscracker
Every time I think of this, I dread spending several hours re-downloading all
apps (running into a few tens of GBs) from the App Store, since Apple removed
the ability to sync apps into iTunes, and later removed the apps section from
the latest major release of iTunes without providing a replacement. I don't
like this specific attitude with Apple, where decisions are made without
considering the state of Internet connectivity, speeds, reliability, etc.,
around the world.

Edit: You have to be on WiFi to get this done, even if you're in a place that
has great cellular data speeds and high data download limits, because iOS
won't allow downloads of apps larger than 150MB (IIRC) on a cellular
connection.

------
CodeSheikh
Would be interesting to see if "business chat" turn into customer support.

------
valine
The ARKit update looks good. Tracking vertical surfaces was a major missing
feature.

------
Lightbody
“HomeKit software authentication” — sounds like they are lowering their
requirements for smart home products to be more like what we’ve seen from
Echo? Anyone know more about this?

~~~
pilif
AFAIK, you still need to have your devices certified with apple and you still
owe them a percentage of the cost.

But you don't need to put a physical authentication chip into your devices any
more.

This lowers the cost and allows for retroactive certification.

------
gshakir
The business chat sounds like a great idea. There are some startups out there
that are doing something similar and they are going to be affected.

~~~
ianhawes
This looks great, but unfortunately like most Apple-related things, this will
probably be limited to Fortune 500 companies for the next 1-2 years then
silently killed.

~~~
newscracker
A larger issue that I see with worldwide adoption is that Apple considers
iMessage to be a moat that keeps people tied to its devices. Unless this comes
to Android, companies that aren't in Fortune 500 may not even care to support
this, even if they're allowed to. So it'll be a niche service in certain
countries alone.

------
asimpletune
I’m excited about vertical tracking for arkit.

------
hawktheslayer
Can anyone explain to me the draw behind the Animoji? While the underlying
technology has potential, did it have to manifest itself this way?

~~~
pat2man
A lot of people like the idea of communicating via video but don’t like how
hey look. Animoji gives them something in between. Snapchat masks offer
something similar.

~~~
MBCook
They can also be fun because you can make jokes based on the character you’re
using.

